
Ask HN: Selling products/startups? - ratsimihah
If you&#x27;ve tried to build a product or startup and failed to take it where you wanted or don&#x27;t want to work on it anymore, someone else with the skills and knowledge to make it take off might be interested in buying all the work you&#x27;ve already put in.<p>Please fill the info below when appropriate and add anything you might deem relevant<p>* product name<p>* product description<p>* market research&#x2F;validation<p>* number of users<p>* business model<p>* product implementation stage<p>* tech stack<p>* costs of running<p>* domain name(s) owned<p>* available platforms<p>* patent(s)<p>* next steps<p>* minimum offer
======
ratsimihah
* product name: beat.yoga

* product description: yoga music recommendations (no playlist)

* market research/validation: people think the app look good but and it seems like yoga teachers could use it because making good playlists takes a lot of time, but the idea hasn't taken off

* number of users: a few downloads but no regular users

* business model: none

* product implementation stage: working app launched

* tech stack: React-Native/Django

* cost of running: 7$ for Django worker, requires an Apple Developer account

* domain name(s) owned: beat.yoga

* available platforms: iOS ([https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/beat-yoga/id1505203964](https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/beat-yoga/id1505203964))

* patent(s): none

* next steps: reach out to yoga teachers and yogi who self practice to try to the app. business model could be subscription based

* minimum offer: $5000

------
ratsimihah
* product name: boomroom

* product description: music with friends - everyone can tune in to boomroom and add songs to the shared queue

* market research/validation: tried it with coworkers and they found it fun - someone's kids ended up taking over the queue and adding tons of fun. No regular use besides that

* number of users: a few users came by but no returning or regular users

* business model: none

* product implementation stage: launched v1

* tech stack: React, WebSocket, Django

* cost of running: $7 for heroku worker + pay as you go for now.sh front-end hosting

* domain name(s) owned: boomroom.co

* available platforms: web (boomroom.co)

* patent(s): none

* next steps: add multiple rooms, try to get events to use it. business model could be ads

* minimum offer: $2500

------
launching
Do they have to be failed?

~~~
ratsimihah
Good point, they don't! I've updated the post

